# 40 mile bottom 9/4   9/5



## SouthGa. (Sep 6, 2010)

Plenty of bait at R-5 weather was nice and our new ledge did not disappoint. Also caught some nice beeliners and big seabass. All snapper was vented and released.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 7, 2010)

keep rubbin it in......


----------



## Shawnhjx (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome day and a great view heading in!  How far out were ya'll?


----------



## BenMoore (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## SouthGa. (Sep 7, 2010)

Shawnhjx said:


> Awesome day and a great view heading in!  How far out were ya'll?



Appr. 50 miles


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 7, 2010)

NICE.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta get on some of that. Good to see you on Sunday. We'll talk soon... Those are some nice Grouper, bro.... Seriously nice.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice fish.
How about that boat behind you? Looks like a 21' or so walkthrough (Hydrasport?). 50 miles out is a long way for a boat that size, how did he carry enough fuel?
Just curious.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 7, 2010)

Darkhorse said:


> Nice fish.
> How about that boat behind you? Looks like a 21' or so walkthrough (Hydrasport?). 50 miles out is a long way for a boat that size, how did he carry enough fuel?
> Just curious.


Thats definitely pushin it!


----------



## SouthGa. (Sep 7, 2010)

Darkhorse said:


> Nice fish.
> How about that boat behind you? Looks like a 21' or so walkthrough (Hydrasport?). 50 miles out is a long way for a boat that size, how did he carry enough fuel?
> Just curious.


It is a 22 ft Hydrasport, fuel capacty is 120 or 130 gals. Looks like the 1st mate did not fare so well.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 7, 2010)

Who is that in that Hydra Sports? Are they out of the Bluff?


----------



## SouthGa. (Sep 7, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Who is that in that Hydra Sports? Are they out of the Bluff?



That is Daniel Evans, a friend of mine who followed us out. That is Neils boat that has not been in use for 2 yrs.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 7, 2010)

Sa weeeeeet!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Sep 7, 2010)

Woah serious NICE fish!!!  Thanks for the pics and reports!!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 9, 2010)

SouthGa. said:


> It is a 22 ft Hydrasport, fuel capacty is 120 or 130 gals. Looks like the 1st mate did not fare so well.



I hope this guy had you as a buddy boat and maybe there's an 8ft antenna folded down on the starboard that we don't see.

Oh, and great report and pics.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 9, 2010)

holy cow!!!! those are giants! awesome!


----------



## brriner (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice!  I need to hook up with ya'll sometime.


----------



## GitterDone jr (Sep 13, 2010)

nice fish. where is that out of?


----------



## SouthGa. (Sep 13, 2010)

GitterDone jr said:


> nice fish. where is that out of?



Hickory Bluff/Brunswick Ga.


----------



## Hunter22 (Sep 14, 2010)

Heres our last trip out there to the 40 mile bottom. It was an awesome day out there and the flatest I have ever seen it. It was about 3 months ago. Had a grouper or snapper hang me up a couple times. Nice fish by the way. Always love to pull those grouper on board!


----------



## snook24 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice trip, boy that water is eerie calm....Bet it didn't take long to get back to the hill.


----------

